# Idiots who don't see they are at fault



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Driving at 30 mph along a two way road past an entrance to a small shopping area car park, I can see an old Volvo estate with kids in the back with the nose sticking out a foot or so into my lane. Plenty of room for this not to be a problem but the driver is looking the other way which makes me wary.

Sure enough as I am about to go past she pulls out without looking right in front of me causing me to do an emergency stop and then because I blew my horn as I screeched to a halt she has the audacity to flick V signs out of the window!

The traffic stopped coming the other way too and the woman in front who also had to stop sat there with her mouth wide open (just like me) and we just looked at each other shaking our heads. Unbelievable lack of care and attitude :evil:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Some fools on the road same kind of thing happened to me a few days ago but the woman gave me the finger all I can say is I hope she could lip read but your more of a gent than me john


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My dad had some dozy woman reverse out of a parking space into his car. Her excuse was that her kids were distracting her. He's bought himself a dash cam now.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Once pulled into a Co-Op car park in my old works LWB Sprinter, about 20 parking slots to my right (all taken) two slots to my left, parallel to my van (only the second one taken.) I drove up the car park, turned the van round in the VERY tight space, came back down and reversed into the available slot, so it would be easier to drive straight out. As we're getting out of the van, this woman gets out of a Nova that she'd driven (badly) into one of the slots that was now on my left and said "You'll have to move your van as my car doesn't have full lock and I can't get out!" My dad and I looked at each other and started laughing. At this point a bloke gets out of the passenger seat and says he'll take the pair of us on. She then gets her phone out and tells us she's calling the Old Bill. My parting shot as we walked away was "When The Law arrive to guide you out onto a public road with your defective steering and your Tommy Ten Men passenger, let them know we'll be in the greetings card aisle if they need us."
She must have managed to get out as the car wasn't there when we came back out. 
I don't know, if crying the 'poor tale' doesn't work, fly into physical threats. [email protected]


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

my gf works on insurance, most accidents she is told about are car park collisions!


----------

